# CMD .bat File erstellen



## ladinai (24. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte eine .bat Datei erstellen, die automatisch startet sobald sich eine CD im Laufwerk D: befindet.
Wie muss ich diesen Code hier (siehe unten ******) ergänzen damit das ganze selbsständig startet?
******************************************************
@ echo off

start cmd.exe
robocopy D:\ C:\Users\Ladina\Desktop\Test /E /LOG:C:\Users\Ladina\Desktop\Test\log.txt /V
******************************************************

Grüsse
Ladinai


----------



## vfl_freak (24. November 2016)

Moin,

direkt IN der Batchdatei geht das nicht !
Aber unter Windows geht sowas hier: http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip2500/onlinefaq.php?h=tip2548.htm

Gruß Klaus


----------



## ladinai (24. November 2016)

Hey Klaus
okay gut zu wissen. Habe mich inzwischen schon fast dusselig gesucht und bin nicht fündig geworden... Ich versuchs. Kannst du mir vll. sonst gerade noch weiterhelfen. Ich möchte ebenfalls in dieser .bat Datei folgendes machen können.

Ich möchte mit Hilfe dieser .bat Datei ein neues Verzeichnis auf einem Share anlegen und in diesen neu angelegten Share, soll dann die Sicherungskopie von robocopy angelegt werden.
Kannst du mir helfen wie ich hierfür vorgehen muss?
Also ausgeschrieben würde es so funktionieren:
1. .bat Datei startet
2. Frage 1 poppt auf, auf Laufwerk 192.100.2.1\Datenxy welchseln? y oder n
3. bei n = Abbruch, bei y = weiter mit Punkt 4
4. Neuen Ordner anlegen? y oder n
5. bei n= Abbruch, bei y= weiter mit Punkt 6
6. Name von neuem Ordner "Neuer Ordner" angeben und mit Enter bestätigen
7. Nun soll dieser Teil starten, und das vorher angegebene Laufwerk, resp. auch der neu erstellte Ordner (192.100.2.1:\Datenxy\Neuer Ordner) soll hier nun automtisch schon hinterlegt sein

start cmd.exe
robocopy D:\192.100.2.1:\Datenxy /E /LOG:\192.100.2.1:\Datenxy\Neuer Ordner /V

Weiss nicht ob das so möglich ist. Aber würde mich sehr über konkrete Hinweise oder am besten den Code  freuen. Wie der Banner unter meinem Namen verrät- bin hier tatsächlich ein Greenhorn.

Grüsse
Ladinai


----------



## vfl_freak (24. November 2016)

Ich habe schon seit "kurz nach'm Krieg" nix mehr mit Batchfiles gemacht, aber im Web gibt es noch einige nette Seiten dazu, bspw.:
https://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Batch-Programmierung:_Batch-Befehle
https://www.script-example.com/themen/cmd_Batch_Befehle.php

Gruß Klaus


----------



## ladinai (24. November 2016)

Haha... geht mir eben auch so... Danke auf jeden Fall. www.ss64.com ist auch eine gute Seite. jfyi... 
aber eben ich kriegs alleine wohl nicht hin... Ist hier jemand anderes im Forum der sich damit gut auskennt?


----------



## vfl_freak (24. November 2016)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dies weiter:
https://www.tutorials.de/threads/abfragen-und-variablen-in-einer-batch-datei.143532/
https://www.administrator.de/frage/abfrage-batchdatei-integrieren-118820.html

Gruß Klaus


----------

